# Girlfriends first flounder trip....



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Ran down to Louisiana with my girlfriend. My other fishing buddy Jeff (fishnfool) is on a hunting trip...so we started at daylight and had some decent flounder, nothing big this time but she had a blast....she is getting the artificial bite down perfect....


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Well done! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barnes1991 (Sep 24, 2017)

Great work!


----------



## billboytx (Oct 7, 2017)

That's one beautiful catch !!! fish look pretty good too


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice haul on the flat fish.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice... But isnt the limit 2 per person this month?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Limit*

I am fishing Louisiana.....10 per person...its 2 in texas


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks flat to me. Great eats!


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Great job, flounder fishing is an art, keep up the good work and you will be her personal fish remover like I am for me wife.


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tommy what are you waiting for? You better marry that gal.!!!!


----------

